# Quadrato, rettangolare, ...



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Nel caso di esprimere la forma di un oggeto, va bene usare i termini _quadrato e rettangolare ? _

Esempi:
Questo tavolo è quadrato.
Questa finestra è rettangolare.

Precisazione:
Si tratta del linguaggio colloquiale, non quello scentifico, per cui i miei esempi semplici. Ci sono, eventualmente, altri termini che esprimono una tale o simile forma degli oggetti (senza l'esigenza della "perfezione" o esattezza, ovviamente) ?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E che altri termini vorresti usare per descrivere la forma di un oggetto quadrato o rettangolare?


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, Francis! Mah, guarda, su due piedi direi che un tavolo quadrangolare ha quattro lati, a prescindere dalla lunghezza di questi. Quadrangolare lo userei per distinguerlo da tondo o ovale. Quadrato lo userei per distinguerlo da rettangolare. 

Attinente al tema: Ti rammento che molto spesso anche un nome alterato o con una specificazione aggiunta contribuisce a individuare meglio ciò di cui stiamo parlando. _Tavolino (da bar) _sarà verosimilmente piccolo, tondo o quadrato ma meno facilmente rettangolare. E così via dicendo. A volte ad un sostantivo possono fare capo caratteristiche geometriche senza che quest'ultime vengano necessariamente specificate. Oblò e rosone mi riportano alla mente particolari forme. Banco, bancone e simili me ne fanno venire in mente altre.


----------



## francisgranada

Sempervirens said:


> ... direi che un tavolo quadrangolare ha quattro lati, a prescindere dalla lunghezza di questi. Quadrangolare lo userei per distinguerlo da tondo o ovale. Quadrato lo userei per distinguerlo da rettangolare.


Ciao, Semper. Infatti, è questo che volevo sapere. Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao, Semper. Infatti, è questo che volevo sapere. Grazie


Beh, allora in questo caso sono contento di esserti stato d'aiuto. 

Come si dice dalle nostre parti: Di quel che abbiamo non ci manca niente. 

Per giginho: Ottimo esempio pure il tuo! Scrivania, sì, solitamente rettangolare. Bravo!


----------



## giginho

Grande SV! 

Hai assolutamente ragione! Ai tuoi esempi aggiungo *scrivania *= tavolo (solitamente) rettangolare

Edit: mi è partito il messaggio a tradimento prima che potessi salutare Francis!!!!!! Ciao Amico mio!


----------



## francisgranada

Subdomanda: se l'oggetto in questione ha anche uno spessore notevole, sempre si può dire (colloquialmente) quadrangolare, nel senso di distinzione dalla forma cilindrica? Oppure si dice poliedrico o qualcosa del genere ... 

Ave, Giginius, imperator Pedemontii!


----------



## Sempervirens

Francis, non so gli altri come si comportano ma io se dovessi parlare di tavoli che presentano una considerevole consistenza in spessore mi verrebbe di dire _tavolo in legno massello, _fintanto non si parla di cassapanca, che ha la forma di parallelepipedo.


----------



## francisgranada

La mia domanda è del tutto generale, non si tratta di tavoli ecc., ma solo della forma di qualsiasi oggetto. p.e. di un mattone.


----------



## giginho

Ciao SV,

A sto giro non concordo. Lo spessore non ha nulla a che fare con il legno massello...potrebbe anche essere di compensato!

Penso che in un contesto informale direi: il tavolo quadrato, spesso....oppure il tavolo quadrato, quello spesso

P.S. Ave Francis, Pontifex maxumus!

Edit: basta aggiungere la parola "spesso" e il gioco è fatto. Un "vetro rettangolare spesso" indica la forma e lo spessore considerevole!


----------



## infinite sadness

Molte volte la parola "quadrato" viene usato anche con riferimento ad oggetti che sono leggermente rettangolari. Questo perché la gente, di solito, non porta il metro in tasca.


----------



## Sempervirens

giginho said:


> Ciao SV,
> 
> A sto giro non concordo. Lo spessore non ha nulla a che fare con il legno massello...potrebbe anche essere di compensato!
> 
> Penso che in un contesto informale direi: il tavolo quadrato, spesso....oppure il tavolo quadrato, quello spesso
> 
> P.S. Ave Francis, Pontifex maxumus!
> 
> Edit: basta aggiungere la parola "spesso" e il gioco è fatto. Un "vetro rettangolare spesso" indica la forma e lo spessore considerevole!



Ciao, giginho! No forse mi sono spiegato male io. Intendevo dire che in riferimento ad un tavolo mi viene poco spontaneo parlare di dimensioni tridimensionali e quindi non userò in riferimento alle caratteristiche geometriche del siffatto oggetto parole come parallelepipedo e simili.  _Tavolo quadrato con ripiano di discreto spessore_, o più velocemente _tavolo rettangolare, spesso,_ sono le frasi alle quali sono più avvezzo all'uso.

Insomma, mentre di un armadio o di una cassapanca nel caso fosse necessario userei con disinvoltura termini come parallelepipedo, cubico, ecc., non altrettanto farei con tavolo, per il quale dedicherei specifiche, o sommarie che siano, parole riguardanti la superficie. E l'altezza , ovvero la lunghezza delle gambe del tavolo la definirei a parte. Non farei di tutt'uno, cioè dell'altezza del tavolo e della superficie e conformazione geometrica del piano del tavolo un'unica definizione tridimensionale.  Non direi tavolo parallelepipedo o tavolo cubico. Questo limitatamente al mio modo di vedere le cose.

Al limite, mentre potrei dire '' Il volume cubico d'aria delimitato dalle dimensioni del tavolo di cucina..." non direi un tavolo cubico. Forse prenderei in prestito termini da altri settori, ma qui so che spingo troppo le espressioni idiomatiche: un tavolo _superquadro_. E non mi aspetto di certo seguaci! Anzi, _vade retro!_

Ecco, forse con questa lungagnata _palloccolosa _sono riuscito a spiegare quello che intendevo dire. 

Ciao!


----------



## dôghen

francisgranada said:


> Subdomanda: se l'oggetto in questione ha anche uno spessore notevole, sempre si può dire (colloquialmente) quadrangolare, nel senso di distinzione dalla forma cilindrica? Oppure si dice poliedrico o qualcosa del genere ...
> 
> Ave, Giginius, imperator Pedemontii!



Francis forse sono io che non ho capito bene....
le forme "quadrato", "rettangolare" o "quadrangolare" non possono che riferirsi a _superfici _

Anche nel caso che descrivano oggetti solidi (il tavolo, la cattedra, il tavolino) è alla loro superficie che fanno riferimento.

Se vuoi descrivere _solidi _ è evidente che è a descrizioni geometriche di solidi che devi fare riferimento, dalle più precise (un cilidro, una sezione di cono etc) alle più vaghe e fantasiose (poliedri vari etc)

Forse se ci spieghi a che oggetto/figura ti riferisci potremmo essere un po' più precisi....


----------



## francisgranada

Ecco un oggetto tondo (credo si possa usare tondo qui), anche se "matematicamente" parlando è piuttosto cilindrico. Allora, si può dire che questo oggetto è quadrangolare, colloquialmente parlando?

P.s. mi viene in mente che forse _angolare _(e non quadrangolare) sarebbe il termine giusto per distinguere tali forme da quelle "tonde". Che ne dite ?


----------



## dôghen

francis 
il primo link mostra una serie di immagini molto diverse, credo che volessi mostrare una colonna. 
Di una colonna si può certamente dire che è tonda, anche se in verità bisognerebbe dire che è _a sezione _rotonda. Ma certo, colloquialmente, se dicessi : "in quel tempio antico c'erano molte colonne rotonde", tutti capirebbero. 

I secondi oggetti (quelli del secondo link) sono certamente dei poliedri, non so dirti sinceramente se si possano definire semplicemente come "quadrangolari", immagino di sì, se faccio riferimento al loro aspetto su un piano o visti di lato, ma credo che sia una descrizione piuttosto imprecisa. Non incomprensibile per un italiano medio ma forse insufficiente, ti obbligherebbe a descriverla con maggiori dettagli (credo).

"Quadrato" o "rettangolare" anche; se li usi per descrivere una superficie li stai usando correttamente e difficilmente potresti dare luogo ad equivoci, ma per descrivere solidi sarebbero termini piuttosto vaghi se non imprecisi.

Naturalmente da un punto di vista strettamente pragmatico, dovendo parlare di un campo che richiede un minimo di competenze specifiche come la geometria, il tuo ascoltatore sarà collaborativo, per cui se tu dicessi, come nell'esempio di sopra: "in quel tempio c'erano molte colonne _quadrate" _chi ti ascolta tenderà a capire comunque che ti stai riferendo alla _sezione _delle colonne ma per altre situazioni non ci conterei....


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Doghen, nel primo link dovrebbe apparire (dopo 1-2 secondi) nel centro dello schermo un pezzo di legno di forma cilindrica, nel secondo invece uno di quatro lati parallelli (un poliedro se non mi sbaglio ...). Comunque, credo che la mia domanda tu l'abbia risposta .


----------



## Passante

Per i volumi solidi, sempre a meno di corbellerie da ora tarda, nelle forme semplici si usa cubo parallelepipedo cono cilindro... Mentre per quelle con più facce si usa poliedrico che è anche l'aggettivo ndi una persona che ha molte capacità.
Per esempio per una colonna che è un oggetto solido direi una colonna cilindrica oppure una colonna a sezione circolare. Per un tavolo sebbene oggetto solido si sviluppa essenzialmente su di un piano e quindi direi un tavolo a forma quadrata. Per un divano direi un divano a forma di parallelepipedo stondato sui braccioli e agli spigoli. Onestamente di oggetti reali di forma poliedrica non mi viene proprio in mente nulla.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis


francisgranada said:


> Ecco un oggetto tondo (credo si possa usare tondo qui)[...] Allora, si può dire che questo oggetto è quadrangolare, colloquialmente parlando? No! Sarebbe comunque da considerarsi una dicitura erronea perché quadrangolare indica all'interlocutore un oggetto di quattro angoli (se piano) o di quattro vertici (se solido). Un esempio di oggetto piano quadrangolare è la scacchiera; un esempio di oggetto solido quadrangolare è il tetraedro.
> 
> P.s. mi viene in mente che forse _angolare _(e non quadrangolare) sarebbe il termine giusto per distinguere tali forme da quelle "tonde". Che ne dite ? Giusto.





francisgranada said:


> [...] nel secondo invece un(o) solido (tronco) di quattro lati parallelli perpendicolari (un poliedro se non mi sbaglio ... Giusto).


----------



## giginho

Ciao Dragon,

la mia immaginazione è scarsa ma un solido con quattro vertici non mi viene facile da immaginare....arriverei a dire che non esiste....sbaglio?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Giginho,
certo che esiste e l'ho anche segnalato nel post #18: il tetraedro. Poliedro a quattro facce triangolari, avente quattro vertici e sei spigoli.


----------



## giginho

Giusto dragon! Me l'ero perso! Mi sa che mi serve un buon caffè!


----------

